# PID help



## BrisBrew (13/4/16)

Hi everyone.

So I haven't started making beer yet but Ive started slowly gathering what i need. Made an STC controller, works a treat. Before o go on i get all my stuff i make checked by an electrician but enjoy making it myself as its my field of study. 

Firstly im going to have (make) a keg with the top cut off and ill have an element in there for mashing etc but in the meantime i will use the 30L boiler i have...

I now need to make myself a PID controller setup. I'm wondering what is a good PID to buy on ebay as i don't want to buy twice. I have been looking at REX C100 and SESTOS (D1S-VR-220). The REX price with the SSR kits looks good but someone told me to go with trusty SESTOS as some members on home brew sites had problems with them for beer brewing.

I have no idea which brand is best for all grain beer. I don't want to spend a fortune but at the same time I only want to make great beer, not mediocre beer from a bad PID.

So Im after some advice on which PID to buy and setup

Originally i was looking at these...
New PID Temperature Controller+ max.40A SSR+ 1M K Thermocouple Probe+Heat Sink 
and i was going to replace the SSR with...
1X SSR-30 DA-H 30A Solid State Relay Module 3-32VDC 90-480VAC RF 
This is because someone told me they had same kit and the SSR was a dud. Might have just been that SSR.

I also looked at the 
Stainless steel 304 Celsius Thermocouple Probe K Wire Temperature Sensor PT100


And someone told me to go with SESTOS so i was looking at 
AC 240V Digital PID Temperature Controller Thermostat Temp Control D1S-VR-220
with same PT100 sensor and SSR i posted above and with the usual heat sinks and fan from ebay


So what i intend to buy will be...

PID
Sensor
SSR
Heat Sink
240V PC fan
switches
Box


Should i go with SESTOS, the one in my link above or is REX acceptable for home brew??
also have i missed anything i need to buy? 

I have about 2 months to accumulate the things i need so a month wait time on eBay is alright, not great but alright



Thanks for all help


----------



## BrutusB (13/4/16)

I've got the Sestos - been running for a year without any issues. I got some 1/2" SS screw-in pt100's custom made in china to go with it. I run the Fotek 40amp SSR, make sure you get a genuine one as there's some fakes going around: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/90323-counterfeit-ssr-warning-check-your-gear/


----------



## BrisBrew (13/4/16)

Cheers man.

I might go the SESTOS path. Hopefully i get a decent SSR. Just looked over the fake SSR thread and ill try learn which is genuine.

One question now

Does the SSR (for this PID) need the connections 3 and 4 on the SSR to be 3-32VAC or 80-250VDC.

Cheers


----------



## BrutusB (13/4/16)

The 3-32VAC is the trigger from the PID to the SSR. When triggered it'll let whatever the mains voltage flow through. Hope that gets close to answering your question.


----------



## Austwave (21/4/16)

The PT100 RTD will be more accurate than the K type thermocouple
with the SSR control voltage need to make sure it is the same as the controller output.
Some use a relay output so means you need to apply the SSR voltage via the relay ,if it is a low voltage control on the SSR you will need a separate power supply for this where as you can switch the 240v supply to control the SSR if the control is AC240 on the SSR
If the controller has a low voltage control output ie (10 ,12 , 24DC ) then it will drive the SSR directly

Hope this does not confuse the issue
Regards
Craig


----------



## rude (21/4/16)

What the Auberins ramp & soak SYL-23X2P are they any good


----------



## rude (21/4/16)

Just looked them up price seems to be the main diff plus the auberins has ramp & soak

Inkbird were on here giving one away lucky Welly2 so thats another option


----------

